# Breeder recommendation - NJ, PA, NY, DE, MD or VA



## VLgroark (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm looking for a breeder recommendation in the NY tri-state area or in the surrounding areas to Northern Virginia. We are looking for a male and we would prefer a solid black GSD with a plush coat but we are more interested in temperament than appearance. We are probably looking for sometime in the Spring as my husband is overseas in Afghanistan until mid-March. We are looking for a family pet with a protective streak.

Also, my husband is in the foreign service so we live overseas for big chunks of time... would this be a problem for a breeder?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

VLgroark said:


> Also, my husband is in the foreign service so we live overseas for big chunks of time... would this be a problem for a breeder?


Not as long as the dog goes with you every where and you don't dump it at a shelter or rehome it with the excuse of having to move overseas.


----------



## VLgroark (Jan 10, 2012)

The dog will DEFINITELY be going with us!


----------



## Dust of the Sun (Nov 27, 2011)

*Get a RESCUE DOG*

For God's sake skip the breeder...there are tons of fabulous pure-bred gorgeous GSDs including Blacks and Plushes that are being killed BY Animal Control everywhere...I live in Virginia and got a classic black and tan that was one day away from being euthanized...totally first rate in appearance and temperment. http://southeastgsdrescue.com they also have an even more active Facebook Page.

Every day more and more of these wonderful animals are killed due to irresponsible j$%^&ss humans. How can you go to a breeder when a great shepherd will die because you need the ego of an expensive breeder dog....I don't know how anybody that does that can sleep at night. LOOK INVESTIGATE HAVE A HEART 

I'll make no apology for this post...in fact I've toned down what I really think.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Way to come in with a bang, DotS. Rescue is a great way to go if that is what you are looking for but it's not for everyone. Buying from a *responsible* breeder does not cause a shelter dog to die. And that will be the last thing said on the subject of breeder vs rescue in this thread.

And in case you are wondering, I have 2 foster dogs in my home right now and my male GSD is a failed foster. I whole heartedly support rescue and am very active with 2 rescues but I also support responsible breeding.


----------



## VLgroark (Jan 10, 2012)

I've never purchased a dog or a cat in my adult life. I've had a rescue Rott, Pitt, 2 Labs and a Beagle mix, as well as 3 cats. I recently lost the beagle; he was 15 and had been the lone dog for 2 years. We were working with a rescue group. We had picked a dog and passed all the inspections. Things were going well until the dog lunged at my 4-year-old son and bit him in the face. If my husband hadn't been holding the dogs collar at the time, it would have been BAD. I hate to say it, but I really need a puppy that can be with us from the beginning and doesn't have a past. I cant tak the risk with my 2 children and 2 cats. Working with a reputable, working dog breeder is the route I've chosen to take.


----------



## VLgroark (Jan 10, 2012)

And I have to add that I take offense to the fact that you, Dust of the Sun, assume I am only buying from a breeder for my ego... As if that's the only reason to buy a dog from a breeder. Maybe you should have a clue of what you're talking about before you jump to conclusions and attack someone you don't even know.


----------



## jesetta_1980 (Jun 12, 2011)

Wasn't there just a thread the other day, something like keep your opinions to yourself? I can't really remember exactly what it was but basically this is a classic case. Someone comes on here lookinng for information, and could be chased away by someone elses "EGO." I hope the OP finds the information they are looking for. Good luck to you. There are a lot of people on here that will be able to help you


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

Shepherds

Hollow Hills vom hohlen Hgel German Shepherd Dogs

Janry Kennels (Stewartsville,NJ)

Alkarah - Quality AKC German Shepherd Dogs

RO-JON/VON MOYER HAUS

Dekka Haus | Quality German Shepherd Puppies - Breeders - Philadephia - Scranton - Harrisburg

von Wolfstraum Working German Shepherds Schutzhund Sport

Eichenluft German Shepherd Dogs

also
*Kromerhaus Kennels (610) 767-7480 *

*991 Pear Rd, Walnutport, PA 18088*


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

She's in central VA, but I recommend Blackthorn.
Welcome to Blackthorn Working German Shepherds


----------



## VLgroark (Jan 10, 2012)

stacey_eight said:


> She's in central VA, but I recommend Blackthorn.
> Welcome to Blackthorn Working German Shepherds


Blackthorn is less than 2 hours from my home and I love that she allows people to visit and see the breeding dogs. I've sent her an email requesting more info. Thanks stacy_eight.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I... ummm... should go reply to my emails. Like right now .... 

Thanks for the kind words, Stacey!


----------



## xsaysayx (Feb 14, 2010)

About Us/Why Buy Puppies From Us


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

VLgroark said:


> Thanks stacy_eight.


You're more than welcome. Good luck on your search, I hope you find a great new family member!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------

